
Wunderlist Is Shutting Down - acjohnson55
https://www.wunderlist.com/blog/join-us-on-our-new-journey/
======
jakejarvis
What a shame. But I really appreciated (and was shocked by) how long they kept
it maintained after acquisition, and I’m finding Microsoft To-Do a comfortable
equivalent so far.

